# Quick Question about Tank Mates



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I have an Orange Zebra in a 30 gallon tank and I also have two Upside down Lace Catfish (in a separate tank). I wanted to put them both in the same tank, but I don't know how they would react to each other. I've heard that Cichlids won't bother Plecos, and I thought it might be the same for the catfish. The catfish are approximately 5 inches big each, and the Zebra is 2 at most. If you need to know anything else please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Pretty much got it right on. Cichlids hardly bother the species of catfish, african cichlids anyway, might see a nip here and there when cats wonder into cichlid territory but they do make tankmates...


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Excellent... thanks for your help and quick reply.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Orange Zebra, I'm assuming you mean a red zebra 

Reds are quite aggressive, but they hardly ever touch my pleco.

Is he the only fish in there? If not, you'll need a bigger tank, Reds are NASTY!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

The cats should be fine in the 30g. I'd keep an eye on the Zebra after you add them (so he doesn't act too aggressive) and have lots of hiding spots for all of them to be on the safe side though.  Also, add them when the lights are out.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, I meant red. He is just bright orange and I goofed for a second. I decided to move in my other African into the tank with the two catfish (a Pea****************) and I kept the Zebra in the other tank by himself (a 30 Gallon). 

So far they seem to be getting along. At first there was a little horseplay as they kept getting into each other's territory, but now they are settling down. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

One thing that can help reduce aggression when you add fish is to change all the rocks and decorations around just before adding the new fish. Then no one has an established territory to guard, and it puts them all on a more equal footing as they find their own niche. And more rocks and hiding places is better.


----------

